# camarattery.com - legit breeder?



## OnlyOno

I don't know how many of you guys are in the Colorado area, but there is a breeder located in Denver who says she has been breeding rats for 9 years, and other animals for 24 years. She seems legit (and says I could ask her for 70+ references), but I was wondering if any of you guys had any personal experience with her.

click here - camarattery.com
Ironically, seeing as tons of ratforum.com members have been harrassing Nazarath for the poor setup of her website, camarattery.com doesn't seem to have a very professional site either...

She currently has (under "Available Babies") a month-old female black variegated downunder that I might want, unless one of the babies that was born three days ago turns out to be a platinum. There aren't any other rat breeders in Colorado that I would be willing to drive to to go get one, location, etc. I checked Larimer Humane Society again, and they only had one spaztic cream colored female. The glass cages were hot to the touch and all the male rats were sprawled out on water bottles and igloos to keep cool. :'(

So... what you guys think? I'd really love a dumbo from there, but she charges $20+ for each, and I don't think she has any available.


----------



## Night

She's reputable, I think, and all of her rats seem to be pedigreed. Breeder rats are normally $15-$30, so that's not abnormal. Only thing I find strange is just how many litter she has.


----------



## OnlyOno

she doesn't breed during the summer months, and claims to only have 15-20 breeders at a time, and only 2 or 3 litters. meh. we'll see. she's still kinda far out of my way. i know there's a breeder in aurora, CO, but i don't think she has any babies i want...


----------



## Poppyseed

Yay! She's on poneyisland! I did that until my free membership ran up...

Not that... that has ANYTHING to do with adopting a baby rat....

All those babies are adorable.. and one has a spot similar to one on Joshu's back D: Can I go to Colorado NOWPLSTHNX!!

Goodluck!


----------



## OnlyOno

oh RAWR. well amy of camarattery.com is kind of bad with the whole e-mailing potential rat owners thing, esp when she has so many babies that need homes. does any one know of any other rat breeders/rescues in colorado? i am looking for 30miles within either fort collins or thornton (north denver).


----------



## OnlyOno

HAHAHA. just got an e-mail from camarattery saying that at this time they do not adopt out to famous people. XD we might have to clear up the Shoko Ono that accompanies my name on e-mails i send out.


----------



## Night

....LOL! What the ****? Why wouldn't they adopt out to celebrities?


----------



## OnlyOno

too much spotlight on her little rattery, she said. ****, i would be glad to send my babies to celebs (as long as they were well taken care of, of course). publicity! rats aren't gross! see? even the celebrities want them!


----------



## Famous Amos

No I denied you because when you applied you lied to me and when I asked for your name you put in your Only Ono on the application. Anyone would deny adoption to someone who is deliberately trying to lie on an application. Especially about something so obvious and simple.That is a huge red flag to get you started with an adoption. You should not expect me to ignore one lie and adopt to you anyway. That does not give me a good feeling that my babies are going to a good home. And I would be bad breeder if I allowed you to take the babies I love and ignore what you did to me on the application. My job as a breeder is to scree all adopters to get a good feeling about them before I adopt to them. In the future try being honest and go about it the correct way. A breeder will respect you more that way. I tried to see how you would play it out but you just kept up the lie.

Amy, Camarattery


----------

